# Porting Jumanji web browser



## r004 (Apr 16, 2014)

Hello;
I created this post as my first attempt in FreeBSD and to port a descent web-browser (which is something really missing in FreeBSD).
Jumanji installation diagram looks like this:
Jumanji =====>
x11-toolkits/unique
x11-toolkits/gtk30
www/webkit-gtk3
devel/libsoup 
=====> 


```
$ git clone git://pwmt.org/jumanji.git
$ make
$ make install
```
Jumanji devel =====> First install x11-toolkits/girara 
x11-toolkits/unique
x11-toolkits/gtk30
www/webkit-gtk3
devel/libsoup 
=====>


```
$ git clone git://pwmt.org/jumanji.git
$ cd jumanji
$ git checkout --track -b develop origin/develop
$ make
$ make install
```


----------

